# Which model do you own?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Not sure if you guys have had a poll like this before, but it might be cool to see the numbers involved.

So, Which model do you own.

Mook

p.s. excuse me if i've missed any out, and if admin want to modify the poll please do so


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Ha Ha, I have to be the newest R 34 GTR owner on the boards...and was the first to post!!! (R34)

This should be interesting, maybe the mods will decide to break down the forum categories by model if there are a high number of a certain model...

Hope ya dont anger the NuR owners...!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cani just add, the maximum no. of poll options was 10, so ive missed a few rare ones out 

sorry

mook


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Be interesting to have a section for the mods - see what the most common ones are and the extreme ones?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Just seen you're post - if you're already up to the limit on categories fancy running a aprrallel one for mods?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mookistar, Tell me what you want to add, and I'll see if I can do it 

A seperate poll for modificatiosn would be a better idea, as you only get one vote per poll.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> Just seen you're post - if you're already up to the limit on categories fancy running a aprrallel one for mods?



too many tho?

even on a sihngle car poll you'd only get the obvious stuff

exhaust
downpipes
air filter
coilovers
ecu
wheels

etc

basically the sort of stuff most of us have done alreadY?

no?

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JasonO said:


> Mookistar, Tell me what you want to add, and I'll see if I can do it
> 
> A seperate poll for modificatiosn would be a better idea, as you only get one vote per poll.


Hi jason

Apparently i've missed some R32 models, and perhaps should have seperate sections for the 400r etC?

also, for those greedy ones of you, i selected the "multiple selection" button, in case someone had 2 or more

mook


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Whats an R31 look like?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

emicen said:


> Whats an R31 look like?



Like this...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

For mods you could have: up to 400, 500, 600 etc or some other category like 1/4 mile, 0-100, top speed achieved & so on


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Come on R32s, the R33s are catching up!


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Iàve just posted another 33. I fly back tonight after two weeks without my R33. I canàt wait to drive home tonight!!! 260 milews with the wife!!!! asleep.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I've added 2 more and cleaned up a little. Is this better?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cool


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I know I've missed a few (32/33) out so if anyone feels I should add more please let me know.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I've had to vote for R32 GTS-t, as there isn't one for my RB20DE R32 GTS. 

-Elliot


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

How about now?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Where is the button for 1:18 scale R34 Hmmm?


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Cheers for that Dino.  Looks like I'm in the right one now. 

-Elliot


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Ok I'm Greedy and had 2 votes


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Mods.

I could'nt for the life of me include all the models, but felt a poll was a good idea.

thanks for extending it and tidying it up for me.

next trick will be to try and find out how many of each model we ever made  

Mook


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

DCD said:


> How about now?


[pedantic] the title is GTS-t where the modle group shold be GTS with the turbo version as one of the sub headings...   [/pedantic]


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i'm saving up for an R34 GT-R. i need a minimum of $75,000.00 US, my current budget is about $5.00 and some change...i'm accepting donations...


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

R32 GTR Has anyone noticed there are not many for sale outside the forum of late just checked Auto trader and exchange a Mart?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Wouldn't let me vote for two so I just voted for the rarer of them /
R31 and R33 GTR V-Spec for me


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm I can't vote, but I have a KGC210, for them that dont know its the Mk5 before the R30.

Will


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

240K-GT said:


> Hmm I can't vote, but I have a KGC210, for them that dont know its the Mk5 before the R30.
> 
> Will


Oh cool! 

Got any pics?


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

on the back of another topic, would be intersting to no how many skylines in the uk.


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres a pic of the side:









and one of the rear:









I am in serious need of taking some more decent pics of the car, but nearly all year its just been rain rain and more rain.
I would like to have my car finished for JAE next year but I doubt it, so more likely to be JAE 2006, but will still go next year but prob in an E10 Datsun Cherry thats like 1/3 the size of the Skyline.

Will


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

That is nice, didnt know they existed, what engine does it have?


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Its an L24E which is the same as the 240Z engine but the Skyline has fuel injection. Its a straight 6 ohc design, with chain instead of belt!
In the Japanese only version of the mark5 Skyline they had the L20ET engine which ment it was the first turbocharged production Skyline ever and I think it was also the first Turbocharged production car in the whole of Japan at the time.
Also the bigest engine you could get in Japan was the 2L ones, it was only UK, OZ and a few other places they had the bigger 2.4L
Also you could only get my rear lights in Japan.
Im gathering parts for it at the min to make it a turbo just dont know how far to take it?

Will


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

As far as the money goes like the rest of us I guess. Very interesting car though, it looks very stylish, would be nice with a turbo and suprise a few people. I imagine it handles quite well?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

R32 SOON!   :smokin:


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine's an R33 GTSt..... Well, sort of, it's a bit of a hybrid - she's got an RB26  

Cant say what it's like yet, as although I've bought it (off Miguel at Newera), she's not arrived yet  

Cant wait though, only a couple of weeks...


----------



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

Put my 2 votes up, another boost for the 32's


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

and one more lol
JAY


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmm.... do I put it down as what it's badged, or what's underneath? Thinks. Gimme some time on this one! :smokin:


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Just noticed what I put in my last post about engine sizes in Japan. I forgot to mention they did a 2.8 Diesel version 

Not sure if it was just the LD28 or the LD28T, will have to have a look.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i just got my 1992 gungrey R32 GTR May 7th, 2006. now i must build her up from a rolling chassis. a dream 9 years in the waiting.


----------



## staysideways (Feb 12, 2007)

Got me a 89 GTR!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

an R34 gtr v spec , owned her for a day now.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

=( Mines not on the list


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Rain said:


> =( Mines not on the list


there's always one hehehe :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

..well mine is and I've voted, sadly its not a z tune but I love it to bits 

- Kevin.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Lol i voted wrong, mine is a R34 GTR V-spec.


----------



## Nik_W (Jun 3, 2006)

I never realised there were so many R32 GT-R owners on here. I've not seen another one in my area. Plenty of R33s though.


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

Suprised the R32 GTR is highest, thought it would be the podgy R33 GTR (well, I amuse myself). Don't think I'll ever look back after moving up from my R32 GTS-t to my R32 GTR.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

how can you tell if your 33 is an N1 version?????


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

r32 gts-4


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

What if Rain wanted to vote?


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

Google Image Result for http://www.turboclub.com/RTO/06100000/NisSkyGTS4d.jpg


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Rostampoor said:


> What if Rain wanted to vote?



:chuckle:


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

I cant vote yet but I am looking for a R34 GTR V-Spec II.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Another one for the R32's


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

R34 GTR Non V-Spec for me .


----------

